# Puedo comprar una TV en España, y enviarla a Cuba.



## yanfil72 (Jul 24, 2010)

Necesito saber si yo puedo comprarle a mis padres un televisor aqui en España, y enviarselo a Cuba, me refiero a el tema de las normas y las frecuencias, ya que no se si luego servira alla, Saludos, y muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 25, 2010)

España ya hizo el apagón analógico ¿Que televisor vas a comprar?
Conector SCART seguro que no va, y el adaptador SCART no se consigue fuera de Europa.
Casi todos los TV son multinorma, asegurate que las normas soportadas incluya la cubana, que no se cual es.


----------



## yanfil72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> España ya hizo el apagón analógico ¿Que televisor vas a comprar?
> Conector SCART seguro que no va, y el adaptador SCART no se consigue fuera de Europa.
> Casi todos los TV son multinorma, asegurate que las normas soportadas incluya la cubana, que no se cual es.



 Hola Nilfred, yo no se mucho de este tema pero lo del conector que hablas, te refieres al euroconector?. Yo todavia no se que televisor comprar, esa es la respuesta que espero, que me digan, tecnicamente que televisor puedo comprar, tanto por lo de las normas, como por lo de las frecuencias, en Cuba la norma que se usa es la NTSC. Saludos y espero tu respuesta. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

yanfil72 dijo:


> .....Yo todavia no se que televisor comprar, esa es la respuesta que espero, que me digan, tecnicamente que televisor puedo comprar............


Falta el dato sobre *"Normas de TV en Cuba"*, sin eso no se puede opinar.

Sugerencia: Averigua que marca y modelo de TV se consiguen en Cuba y mira si lo consigues en España.

¿ Se puede mandar un TV a Cuba ?, pregunto por lo del bloqueo.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 25, 2010)

Asegurate que la TV soporte NTSC y el sintonizador no sea digital o que tenga tanto sintonizador análogo como digital.
No te olvides de adjuntar un adaptador SCART.
¿Tus padres tienen TV por cable, por aire o satelital?
Igual, no se si va a funcionar, esperá a que te responda un cubano.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola.

En Cuba el sistema es NTSC y el voltaje es de 120V-60Hz.
Si en España hay TVs de multisistema, que tiene NTSC analogo y funciona con un rango de 100V - 240V (50/60HZ), puede funcionar en Cuba.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

En España no vas a encontrar televisiones analógicas porque ya no hay emisoras.
La mayoría, de cierto nivel, eran multi sistema, la mía se supone que es pal y ntsc pero esto último nunca lo he probado. También la mayoría tenían una alimentación apta para 230V 50Hz y 110V 60Hz.
Ahora todas o casi todas llevan el scart (euroconector), HDMI, Video compuesto, componentes y VGA como entrada. No se si valdrá la pena comprar un sintonizador NTSC con alguna de esas salidas + la TV.
Otra cuestión es si entre portes y aduanas merece la pena.


----------

